# New Jersey Insurance



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lookin for a little help........im gooing to start doing some sub contracting this year and was looking to get some insurance.....he is the main insurance but said i need insurance as well .....what should i look into getting and how much am i looking at.........also what is the average rate that a sub gets......


----------



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

someones got to have some info on this....just lookin for some help


----------



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

:waving::waving::waving::waving:


----------

